# ANOTHER AWESOME Tripletail Report w/ Pics!!! And Video?!!!?



## mdrobe2

I honestly thought about not making another report whenI caught tripletail this year because I don't want to see this great fishery go the way of the cobia fishery, but I was pressured to make a report by my guide and my buddy. We want Captain William Manci with Eastern Shore Outfitters to book trips, so call him at 251-269-7463. Or visit his web site...http://www.easternshoreoutfitters.org/. We fished for 5 hours today and went 16 out of 17 on tripletail. The one fish we failed to catch was swimming with another fish thatI had hooked. I was waiting to jack him up so we could try to get the other fish to eat but I didn't need any more encouragement from Captain William when he said to go ahead and jack the fish up and not worry about his buddy. I jacked my fish up and the other one sounded so we didn't catch it. We also lost one fish that was hooked, but we were trying to tow it over to another fish so we could go for a double header. We had TWO double headers on the boat today, which was a first for Capt. William- henever had a double header before, much less two. We had a great time as always and were able to fish with mono more on this trip- didn't need the braid as much. We had a limit pretty early- 9 fish.I actualy considered going in, but Captain William said it was up to us so we decided to do our thing and we kept fishing- good thing we did because we ended up releasing 7 more fish. We wore them out. All our fish were in the 17 to 22 inch class- from 4 to about 10 lbs. If I could stress one thing to my fellow anglers I would say don't overfish tripletail because of my posts. I know we kept 9 fish today- our limit, but we won't keep that many again this year and we released 7 fish after that. I want to encourage fellow anglers to let some fish go so we can enjoy the fishery year after year. It is such a remarkable fishery- probably my favorite type, and I've done it all. I would not have kept 9 fish if this was not the only trip I will take this year where I would actually keep a limit. I think I'll add some pics and video at this point, and thanks for reading. PLEASE reply with any thoughts- I hate a post with 2000 views and 20 replies, which is whatI end up with after most of my reports.



















Our guide with a fattie I caught... (above)




























I will add some vieo if anyone posts on how to do it. Tight lines all, and please remember to not overfish the tripletails..


----------



## Gump

kick ass day Mike.


----------



## mdrobe2

You are still the man Gump. Wish you would have been there- it's right up your alley and you are the master angler!


----------



## JEC

I had a blast Mike! Captain William Manci is the man:bowdown. Hey gump you missed out:moon


----------



## Chris V

Thats a fine 'tail trip there. I haven't even caught one yet this year.


----------



## jjam

Ok, I'llreply with a question...Where is that Triple Tail Honey Hole? LOL I have only found them off shore around floating debris...I'll trade you an offshore trip for a inshore triple tail trip..

Awesome report!:bowdown

Jimmy


----------



## biggamefishr

awesome report mike, I'm still wanting to get over there and catch a few this year...looks like the time is about right


----------



## Saltfisher

looks like alot of fun. i've never caught a triple tail before. good job :clap


----------



## amberj

I have never had triple tail,, is it a real white meat fish like grouper or flounder, or oily, what is the best way to prepare it??


----------



## mdrobe2

The trips fillet out with very nice white meat but I have never eaten one- I gave the last batch to JEC. I am told they fried them up at his workplace and loved them. No one had ever heard of tripletail. Captain William says he fries his too- they don' t last long enough for him to bother freezing some with his wife and 2 daughters. I have mine planned for a date with the grill and maybe the fryer too- we had a lot of fillets. Got to love letting the captain clean the fish.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty

that sounds like a badass trip!! ive never seen anyone catch that many of those suckers! good job


----------



## Corpsman

i hear they are great eating. Congrats on a great day.


----------



## SolarFlare

*That sounds like one great trip, thanks for post and the pics; good for you!*


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper

Great trip...I am going to target them over here in Pensacola. I hope to go and look for them this weekend or next week. What size circle hook, and what pound floro leader/ how long? Thanks. 

If you have any tips you would like to pass on in a pm that would be great. Thanks, Joe


----------



## Tuna Man

Very nice, have never caught or eaten them. Be glad you were in AL vs Fl when catching them.







:takephoto


----------



## Reel Wins

:clap:clap:clap looks like you had a great day!


----------



## Buckethead

> *Tuna Man (6/8/2009)*Very nice, have never caught or eaten them. Be glad you were in AL vs Fl when catching them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :takephoto




I wouldn't say that until you've fished in Apalachicola for them.


----------



## Gump

I think he was referring to limits in AL vs FL


----------



## Tuna Man

> *Gump (6/8/2009)*I think he was referring to limits in AL vs FL


Exactly... Got to keep 3 each vs 2. Sorry I wasn't explicit about that.:doh


----------



## mdrobe2

Thanks for the reply Ron (Tuna Man). I just finished putting my fillets in the Food Saver. I'm out of bags for them but I have a nice freezer of fillets waiting on me. Just so EVERYONE knows- I did not break the law today on my trip- we kept our limit and released the rest. Please do the same if you happen to get on the fish...


----------



## mdrobe2

video of some of our action...


----------



## biggamefishr

TAIL WALKING TRIPLETAIL!!! gotta love it...i saw you shoot me a PM mike and we run over there next weekend and put a hurting on them...my boat or yours?


----------



## mdrobe2

more video for y'all...


----------



## jjam

> *biggamefishr (6/8/2009)*TAIL WALKING TRIPLETAIL!!! gotta love it...i saw you shoot me a PM mike and we run over there next weekend and put a hurting on them...my boat or yours?


LUCKeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!! LOL

Jimmy


----------



## Sequoiha

Way to go Mike,,,, awesome report and pics,,, those are some stud trips... good job:bowdown


----------



## Garbo

Dang.


----------



## lsucole

Great report on the tripletail -- they are also a blast on a fly rod! Mike, tell us more about your Key West. I am looking at that or a CS JV17.


----------



## mdrobe2

lsucole- comparing the Key West to the CS is like breaking up with a super model so you can date a fat girl. I almost bought a CS but am damn glad I went with Key West. Go see Kenny at Emerald Coast. I like my Key West hull because it has 14 rod holders on it and it's a 15 foot boat. Also everything on it is stainless and recessed. The fit and finish is in a different league than the CS. I' not trying to put down CS boats- they have their place, but I took my girlfriend and my grandmother boat shopping with me and even they could tell the Key West was a better boat. The hull cuts a nice line- it looked bad in pictures (on their web site)to me but on the water it looks sweet. The logo is in chrome now instead of blue like you see on their web site- looks great. The bow storage and console have locks on them! You won't see that in many 15 ft. boats. The boat came with a Sunbrella bimini top. That's about a grand most places. The boat rides smooth and dry for a 15 footer. I test drove a CS and liked it too, but I thank Kenny at Emerald Coast all the time thatI found my Key West the same day I drove the CS. The Key West is light years ahead of CS in every way. I don't know what else to tell you, butI wish you well. Tight lines to you no matter what hull you go with.


----------



## Ultralite

very nice mike!:clap cool videos as well...i just now found this thread...(i was shelling peas last night) and i knew when i saw trippletail it would be yours...that capt. is very good...i've caught them in the gulf and yes, they fry up real nice...

i believe conservation is a good thing and i don't kill everything i catch...thanks for the report, pics, & vids...


----------



## Jighead

Awesome........... were you crusing around site fishing? Didn't see any struture in the video.


----------



## saltfisher1

Nice!!!


----------



## lsucole

Mike, thanks for the info & advise !


----------



## mdrobe2

This one is kind of funny to me...


----------



## asago

Wow... very nice. I've caught ONE tripletail by accident since I have been down here and when I caught it I didn't even know what I had caught. Great report.


----------



## mdrobe2

> *Ultralite (6/9/2009)*very nice mike!:clap cool videos as well...i just now found this thread...(i was shelling peas last night) and i knew when i saw trippletail it would be yours...that capt. is very good...i've caught them in the gulf and yes, they fry up real nice...
> 
> i believe conservation is a good thing and i don't kill everything i catch...thanks for the report, pics, & vids...


I'll be dropping off a bag of fish for you and Dale...will call you if we ever finish the phone tag game.


----------



## RogueAngler

> *amberj (6/8/2009)*I have never had triple tail,, is it a real white meat fish like grouper or flounder, or oily, what is the best way to prepare it??


I would compair it to flounder. Real white and flakey. I normally leave the skin/scales on the filet and cook it on the grill like "redfish on the halfshell". All you need to put on it is a little of your favorite spices. To me, it's too good to fry. We caught five on Sunday.


----------



## mdrobe2

I should have added this on my post a lot sooner, but here goes. PLEASE post if you decide to call the captain and book a trip. I consider him a friend and I like to keep track of the referrals I give him. Mention my name and it will only help your trip. Captain William is a fantastic captain. What I look for in a guide is someone that knows how to do what you are trying to do when fishing better than you can possibly do it, but doesn't let you know that and only steps in when needed. He did a perfect job with us and I tend to be a bit opinionated when angling, so I am probably a tough client. He is really a cool guy. Call him, then PM me and let me know how your trip goes. He is very good about calling me when a hot bite is on. He'll do the same for you!


----------



## fishyg

awesome catch


----------



## dailysaw

very nice mike, another great trip, with cool videos!! :clap


----------



## SheYakFishr

Adding another DANG!!! Great job!!! :bowdown :clap :letsdrink

Never caught one... or tasted any! :reallycrying Maybe one day.....


----------



## mdrobe2

I would like to add that NONE of those videos would have been possible without JEC. He had the idea to try and take video with my old 3 megapixel camera and they turned out good. Also, the fact that he was videoing meant he wasn't fishing, which is a tough proposition in my book. Thanks JEC, for the idea, the video, and being available to go and chipping in for bait and beer.


----------



## dailysaw

very nice mike! maybe i will give it another try. they look awesome!


----------



## mdrobe2

Captain William called me today- 45 specks and 10 tripletails caught on today's charter. My GF andI are going Friday. Wish us luck! Post to follow...


----------



## mdrobe2

I would like to add at this point if you have any desire to fish tripletail don't keep more than 1 or 2 unless you don't want to fish for them in the future. They breed slow and only after they grow large.I did not know this whenI posted my reports, orI would have kept only 1 or 2 fish at most. I learned this after the fact after talking with fish biologists (ichthyologists).


----------

